

Why Bing Could Beat Google in Social Search - GeoffreyHull
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_bing_could_beat_google_in_social_search.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
tech_guru123
While in the short run this may seem possible, in the long run it is
difficult. Bing relies on Facebook which only has information on how users
behave online. Google on the other hand Android, which when embedded in all
the devices can provide both online and offline user preference. More
[http://truvoipbuzz.com/2011/05/google-android-everywhere-
wor...](http://truvoipbuzz.com/2011/05/google-android-everywhere-world-
domination/)

~~~
blackcrowe
Good point, but Microsoft has Nokia.

------
noelchurchill
The Facebook integration is a big win-win for Bing and Facebook.

------
brown9-2
And what if social search isn't "the next big thing"?

------
abhishekpathak
Facebook can actually be (to use the cliche) the Google killer.Leveraging user
preferences to give results is as revolutionary as Google's page rank
algorithm.Combined with Bing,in the long run this could be a powerful tool as
more and more of the world goes virtual,going deeper in facebook and
e-commerce platforms.

